# How to mount mdf/mds file in freebsd?



## nikitastepanov (Apr 1, 2020)

How to mount mdf/mds file in freebsd?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Are you a bot? Because you sure act like one. You started 24 threads, each with a single line question and never respond to anyone in those threads.


----------



## nikitastepanov (Apr 1, 2020)

No


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

Then maybe, just maybe, you need to interact a bit more.


----------



## Minbari (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Then maybe, just maybe, you need to interact a bit more.


Hey c'mon give him a slack he's from Kazakhstan, which means he has to push words on wire so that them can get to the net. That's why he has post with only one line. (just joking). 


nikitastepanov said:


> How to mount mdf/mds file in freebsd?


Now, getting serious you need to convert those images to iso format using sysutils/mdf2iso.


----------



## shkhln (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> never respond to anyone



The most reliable way to annoy every single person there.


----------



## ralphbsz (Apr 2, 2020)

nikitastepanov said:


> How to mount mdf/mds file in freebsd?


The thing that really worries me about this question is the following. MDF and MDS files are created by Alcohol 120%. That's a specialized DVD/CD authoring software, intended for duplicating of DRM and copy-protection mechanisms. Or to put not too fine a point to it, this is software intended to steal intellectual property, and MDF/MDS files are the intermediate product in that crime.

I'm not sure we should be answering this question, unless the OP can explain in much more detail what (legal and ethical) goal he's trying to reach. And given the OPs amusing reticence discussed above, it's unlikely we'll get a satisfactory explanation.


----------

